# Back Saver



## DLM (Jan 6, 2011)

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z222/DLM_017/100_0183.jpg

This is a jib crane i made and mounted it on my bridgeport to lift my dividing head that weights 72 lb, i just can't lift it anymore. I drive the little home made winch with my 3/8 in. rev. drill. 

Don


----------



## shred (Jan 6, 2011)

DLM  said:
			
		

> http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z222/DLM_017/100_0183.jpg
> 
> This is a jib crane i made and mounted it on my bridgeport to lift my dividing head that weights 72 lb, i just can't lift it anymore. I drive the little home made winch with my 3/8 in. rev. drill.
> 
> Don


Neat idea. I have a crane bodged onto a rolling cart that works, but is much less slick of a design.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 7, 2011)

AAHHH you got it done! 

 Looks real good Don.

  Ron

 P.S. Hows the Holt coming along?


----------

